# 2 job question



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

my daughter had 2 jobs does she file a 1040/2555 for each job?
she also lived in two different places does she have to list them both.
She has to do back taxes as she never filed,didn't know she had tnly worked in holland.

Thanks

Bernie


----------



## Peg (Sep 22, 2011)

When I filed my back returns, I used the 1116 Foreign Tax Credit when I had multiple sources of income.

Other years when I only had one source of earned income then I used the 2555.


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for the info.I can't get through the instruction for the 1116.Is there a good site which in simple english tells me how to do it.

Thanks for the help.

Bernie




Peg said:


> When I filed my back returns, I used the 1116 Foreign Tax Credit when I had multiple sources of income.
> 
> Other years when I only had one source of earned income then I used the 2555.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

She only files one 1040 and one 2555. Just add the salaries from the two jobs together and report on a single form. If both jobs were outside the US and she qualifies for the FEIE, she can take it against the combined total of her earned income from outside the US.

In the part where it asks what country you live in, include both. Include both employers and their addresses in the part that asks that information.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for the info. So she has to list both Netherland and USA.I will let her know

Thanks

Bernie



Bevdeforges said:


> She only files one 1040 and one 2555. Just add the salaries from the two jobs together and report on a single form. If both jobs were outside the US and she qualifies for the FEIE, she can take it against the combined total of her earned income from outside the US.
> 
> In the part where it asks what country you live in, include both. Include both employers and their addresses in the part that asks that information.
> Cheers,
> Bev


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Just a note - obviously, she can't claim the FEIE for income earned while living in the US. The income she made while in the Netherlands is only eligible for FEIE if she meets the requirements (i.e. bona fide residence or physical presence test). Otherwise, it's just a plain old vanilla 1040 with whatever supporting schedules she needs.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

No eveything was here in the Netherlands.She only spent a tear in the states.

Thanks

Bernie


----------

